# Pawn Shop Content: This has to be a fake right??



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Obviously a repro of some sort, and not made by Fender, but I'm no expert in that sort of thing. They're sort of careful with their words. They don't really say it's a vintage (60s) guitar, only that the model was "introduced" in June 1965.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Absolute fake.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

It's really really wrong. Only thing they nailed is the 12 strings.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Everything is wrong in that guitar LOL. For one thing it's advertised as a strat. SMH


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup. Definitely a mis-representation.

This thread got me googling - if anyone is interested in the history of Fender 12-strings here it is:




__





Ring True: A History of Fender 12-String Electric Guitars


Led Zeppelin, the Who and the Velvet Underground all made use of Fender's 12-string electrics.



www.fender.com


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I saw similar 12 string guitars a couple of years back at a legitimate music store in Chatham Ontario. They were offshore made for Fender. Perhaps Indonesian. The shop was Strings and Things. They may still have a couple in stock. I only stop in that store once a year after a road trip, on the way back from a car show.

So I am going to say that maybe it’s legitimate. Call that shop, or call Fender.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Fender Japan make some 12-string Strats, but they are slightly different than this. They have a bit more shape to the headstock, not full hockeystick, though. I assumed there must have been a Tele at some point.









Fender Made in Japan Traditional Stratocaster XII - Olympic White


12-string Electric Guitar with Basswood Body, Maple Neck, Rosewood Fingerboard, and 3 Single-coil Pickups - Olympic White




www.sweetwater.com





There was a Custom Shop 12-String Tele from 1995-1999. A different slightly more shapely headstock. Model 010-4102 and 010-4100.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Possibly a kit. Seems priced like one.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Just the tuners alone give it away as a total fake.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Even if this was original. I would pay $500 just to set fire to it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> I saw similar 12 string guitars a couple of years back at a legitimate music store in Chatham Ontario. They were offshore made for Fender. Perhaps Indonesian. The shop was Strings and Things. They may still have a couple in stock. I only stop in that store once a year after a road trip, on the way back from a car show.
> 
> So I am going to say that maybe it’s legitimate. Call that shop, or call Fender.


Fender did make a 12 string Telecaster very similar to the one here but this one isn't one of them.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Just seeing this ad now...it says its a parts guitar in the ad...is that new?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

ezcomes said:


> Just seeing this ad now...it says its a parts guitar in the ad...is that new?


Yes it is.

He must have gotten a few responses.
_ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS A PARTS GUITAR AND IS NOT AN AUTHENTIC FENDER. tHIS IS NOT A FENDER GUITAR. _


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Caught trying to scam and now back pedalling.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Parts guitars are one thing. Applying a waterslide with the Fender logo to a neck not made by Fender is a big issue in my opinion.


*BuyNSellCity Burlington*


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Or not using Fender® licensed parts.


----------

